# Mexico hunting lease



## lk2shoot (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on available hunting leases in Mexico? Have hunted in Mexico for years and am looking for a new place. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

search texasbowhunter


----------



## lk2shoot (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been hunting in Mexico for the last 5 years. 979-549-5106


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miket (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the best low fence whitetail lease n mexico consistent producer of 160 - 180"classbucks.17000 acres 6 guns near Guerrero in the golden triangle of whitetail great house, great brush, great deer.lots of water.good ranch hands and great land owner.need to fill 3 spots with a total of 6 guns @ 3500.00 per gun. Each hunter gets 1 trophy, 2 culls and all varmints. We even have nilgai ! I have hunted mexico 35 years with no problems and have taken bucks from 184 to 213" all blinds and feeders are already there.i have a management permit to shoot our culls starting in October a month before season opens. This is a season lease for dove ,duck ,quail ,varmints and deer.this is the best you'll find in old mexico. Call mike theisen @ 210 710 0806 I'm going down to ranch next weekend 9- 12- 16 if you want to go come on ! Also there are no 2nd ck. Points. Paved hi way all the way to front gate with great roads don't miss out on the ranch of a life time


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## miket (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry that # is 210 710 0896

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

